
RKMS: highly available key management service built on top of SLA-less AWS KMS - armanshan12
https://medium.com/@armanshanjani/design-for-failures-up-front-because-they-will-happen-278a044d291a
======
QuinnyPig
I think there’s a world of difference between “formal SLA” and “reliable.” The
former is signaling to enterprises, and while I agree it’s important, KMS
underlies a number of SLA carrying services itself.

If KMS is down, so are a swath of other more visible things.

~~~
armanshan12
While unofficially it is true that KMS is "reliable," in our case, our
customers demand SLAs from our services, and we could not build a service and
guarantee an SLA while using SLA-less services.

Better to be safe than sorry.

